# Χιλιάδες εκατομμύρια και δισεκατομμύρια



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2009)

Στα ελληνικά γνωρίζουμε ότι έχουμε το εκατομμύριο, το δισεκατομμύριο, το τρισεκατομμύριο κ.ο.κ., με το καθένα να είναι χίλες φορές το προηγούμενο. Κατ' αυτή την έννοια έχουμε πλήρη κι ευκολομνημόνευτη αντιστοίχιση με τα αγγλικά million, billion, trillion κλπ. Έλα όμως που στις περισσότερες μη αγγλόφωνες χώρες το αντίστοιχο του billion αναφέρεται στο τρισεκατομμύριο, όχι στο δισεκατομμύριο (πλήρης κατάλογος στο long and short scales)! Και υπάρχει και το milliard, του οποίου το αντίστοιχο αλλού δηλώνει το δισεκατομμύριο και το αντίστοιχο του billion το τρισεκατομμύριο (Γαλλία, Γερμανία κ.α.), ενώ αλλού πάλι είναι μεν το δισεκατομμύριο αλλά δεν υπάρχει billion και πάμε κατευθείαν στο αντίστοιχο του trillion για το τρισεκατομμύριο (Ρωσία, Τουρκία κ.α.)!

Υπέθετα ότι αυτά είναι τόσο γνωστά που δεν θα προκαλούσαν προβλήματα σ' έναν επαγγελματία μεταφραστή, αλλά δυστυχώς συνεχίζω να τα βρίσκω μπροστά μου... Επομένως, κάτι _bilione_, _billón_ και _bilião_ στην ελληνική γλώσσα είναι _τρισεκατομμύρια_, και κάτι _mil millones_ ΔΕΝ τα λέμε *_χιλιάδες εκατομμύρια_, αλλά _δισεκατομμύρια_.


----------



## tuna (Oct 14, 2009)

Ήρθες σαν από μηχανής θεός, Zazula, με αυτό το thread που άνοιξες!
Μόλις τώρα, προβληματιζόταν το φτωχό μου, μη μαθηματικό μυαλό με ένα _thirty thousand million years_ που μου έτυχε και το οποίο αναφέρεται στην ηλικία της γης. Πόσο να βάλω τέλος πάντων;


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2009)

tuna said:


> Ήρθες σαν από μηχανής θεός, Zazula, με αυτό το thread που άνοιξες!
> Μόλις τώρα, προβληματιζόταν το φτωχό μου, μη μαθηματικό μυαλό με ένα _thirty thousand million years_ που μου έτυχε και το οποίο αναφέρεται στην ηλικία της γης. Πόσο να βάλω τέλος πάντων;


 
30.000.000.000=30 δισεκατομμύρια,
αν και εδώ γράφει:
Modern geologists and geophysicists accept that the *age of the Earth* is around *4.54 billion years* (4.54 × 10[SUP]9[/SUP] years ± 1%). This age has been determined by radiometric age dating of meteorite material and is consistent with the ages of the oldest-known terrestrial and lunar samples.

Edit: Και για να διευκρινίσω, μετά την προσθήκη του Ζαζ, εγώ θα πρότεινα να βάλεις τρία δισεκατομμύρια, για να μην είσαι εντελώς εκτός (όχι μόνο στην τάξη μεγέθους, αλλά και completely off the charts, όπως λέει ο Ζαζ). Δεν διορθώνεις τον συγγραφέα (κρατώντας το 3), αλλά τον μεταφραστή που την πάτησε. Για τη διαφορά μεταξύ 3 και 4,54 δισεκατομμυρίων, που βέβαια δεν καλύπτεται από το ± 1%... τι ψυχή έχει 1,5 εκατομμύριο χρόνια;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2009)

Το _thirty thousand million years_ είναι τριάντα δισεκατομμύρια χρόνια. Μάλλον το αγγλικό σου είναι μετάφρασμα από κάποιο ισπανικό (άρα την πάτησε και ο άγγλος συνάδελφος!). Εάν, βέβαια, ένα τέτοιο χρονικό διάστημα αναφέρεται στο παρελθόν, πιθανότατα είναι λάθος διότι η Μεγάλη Έκρηξη τοποθετείται πριν από 13,7 δις έτη. Και, εφόσον αγνοούμε τι συνέβη έστω και ένα νανοδευτερόλεπτο πριν από τη Μεγάλη Έκρηξη, δεν έχει νόημα να ψαχνόμαστε τι έγινε 16,3 δις έτη πριν από αυτήν. Αν αναφέρεται στο μέλλον, αποτελεί τη συνηθέστερη εκτίμηση για το ελάχιστο υπόλοιπο της ζωής του σύμπαντος: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4327735/.


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2009)

daeman said:


> [...] Για τη διαφορά μεταξύ 3 και 4,54 δισεκατομμυρίων, που βέβαια δεν καλύπτεται από το ± 1%... τι ψυχή έχει 1,5 εκατομμύριο χρόνια;


 
Να που μπερδεύτηκα κι εγώ: αντί για δισεκατομμύρια έγραψα εκατομμύρια.
Καφέ, παρακαλώ!


----------



## tuna (Oct 14, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Το _thirty thousand million years_ είναι τριάντα δισεκατομμύρια χρόνια. Μάλλον το αγγλικό σου είναι μετάφρασμα από κάποιο ισπανικό (άρα την πάτησε και ο άγγλος συνάδελφος!). Εάν, βέβαια, ένα τέτοιο χρονικό διάστημα αναφέρεται στο παρελθόν, πιθανότατα είναι λάθος διότι η Μεγάλη Έκρηξη τοποθετείται πριν από 13,7 δις έτη.http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4327735/.



Το αγγλικό μου είναι μετάφρασμα από γερμανικό κείμενο. Όμως, πότε αποφάσισαν οι επιστήμονες ότι η Μεγάλη Έκρηξη έγινε πριν από 13,7 δις; Ο (Γερμανός) συγγραφέας έγραψε το κείμενο στη δεκαετία του 1950 κι ίσως να μην το ήξερε ακόμα....


----------



## Palavra (Oct 14, 2009)

Το αυτό ισχύει και για τα πορτογαλικά, δε θα ξεχάσω που μια φορά είχα πάρει το κομπιουτεράκι ανά χείρας και έκανα υπολογισμούς και δε μου βγαίνανε μέχρι να ανακαλύψω ότι στα πορτογαλικά της Πορτογαλίας, bilhão (billion) = ένα εκατομμύριο εκατομμύρια, ήτοι ένα τρις και στα πορτογαλικά της Βραζιλίας, bilhão (billion) = χίλια εκατομμύρια, ήτοι ένα δις.

Οι πορτογάλοι το δις το λένε χίλια εκατομμύρια, mil milhões.
Επίσης, ξέρει κανείς πώς τα λένε τούτα τα αποκάτω ελληνιστί;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_and_short_scales


daeman said:


> Καφέ, παρακαλώ!


Έφτακεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!!!!!


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2009)

Στα ψευδόφιλα πρέπει να το βάλουμε.

Ποια ακριβώς "αποκάτω" εννοείς, εσύ η αποπάνω;
Όσο για καφέ, ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά, αλλά μόλις έφτιαξα έναν




​Οδηγίες, εδώ: http://www.perfectcoffeeatwork.com.au/GreatCoffee.html


----------



## Palavra (Oct 14, 2009)

Αυτά με τα λονγκ σκέιλς και τα σορτ σκέιλς, καλέ κύριε :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2009)

Nα γιατί πρέπει να είναι όλα γραμμένα αριθμητικά. 14 χ10^9 λέει ο ένας, 30χ10^9 ο άλλος...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Αυτά με τα λονγκ σκέιλς και τα σορτ σκέιλς, καλέ κύριε :)



Χμμ, δεν ξέρω να μας έχει απασχολήσει στα ελληνικά αυτό το θέμα (και γιατί θα έπρεπε άραγε); Περιμένω κι εγώ με αδημονία να διαφωτιστώ αν κάνω λάθος... :)

Edit: Τώρα που κατέβηκα λίγο πιο κάτω στο λινκ της βίκι είδα ότι έχει και την Ελλάδα σε μια κατηγορία μόνη της. Αμ πώς;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 14, 2009)

Εννοώ πώς μεταφράζονται οι όροι long scales και short scales.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2009)

Εμείς, σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά, σχηματίσαμε τα _δισεκατομμύριο_ και _τρισεκατομμύριο_ από τη γαλλική. Αλλά τους δώσαμε νόημα σύμφωνα με τα τότε αμερικανικά πρότυπα (η Βρετανία ήταν ακόμη στο long scale εκείνα τα χρόνια)! Βέβαια, οι λέξεις που σχηματίσαμε σημαίνουν "δύο εκατομμύρια" και "τρία εκατομμύρια" αντίστοιχα (πρβλ _δίπολος_, _τρίγωνο_), αλλά τελοσπάντων τώρα συνεννοούμαστε.

Απόδοση των short scale και long scale δεν έχω υπόψη μου, αλλά αν έπρεπε να τα αποδώσω περιγραφικά, θα σκεφτόμουν μάλλον _κλίμακα χιλιάδων_ και _κλίμακα εκατομμυρίων_ αντίστοιχα, παρά _βραχεία κλίμακα_ και _μακρά κλίμακα_.



tuna said:


> Όμως, πότε αποφάσισαν οι επιστήμονες ότι η Μεγάλη Έκρηξη έγινε πριν από 13,7 δις; Ο (Γερμανός) συγγραφέας έγραψε το κείμενο στη δεκαετία του 1950 κι ίσως να μην το ήξερε ακόμα....


Τελικά στην ηλικία τού σύμπαντος ή στην ηλικία τής Γης αναφέρονται τα 30 δις έτη;



SBE said:


> Nα γιατί πρέπει να είναι όλα γραμμένα αριθμητικά. 14 χ10^9 λέει ο ένας, 30χ10^9 ο άλλος...


Σύμφωνοι, αλλά δεν το καταλαβαίνουν όλοι ούτε κάνει για όλες τις χρήσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Εννοώ πώς μεταφράζονται οι όροι long scales και short scales.



Εννοώ ότι στα ελληνικά (που έχουμε διαυγέστατο σύστημα βραχείας κλίμακας ) δεν φαντάζομαι να μας έχουν απασχολήσει ιδιαίτερα αυτοί οι όροι, οπότε όποιος τα πρωτοχρειαστεί αναγκαστικά θα νεολογίσει π.χ. με κάτι σε _βραχεία κλίμακα_ και _μακρά κλίμακα_, αλλά θα πρέπει να το συνοδέψει με ξενόγλωσσο όρο και μπόλικες επεξηγήσεις. Διαφορετικά, κανείς (που δεν ξέρει ήδη το πρόβλημα) δεν πρόκειται να καταλάβει τι σημαίνει αυτή η παράνοια. Απλή (και μη εμπεριστατωμένη) γνώμη...


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2009)

Πλάκα έχει το Γκουγκλ. Ήρθα καθυστερημένος να δώσω απάντηση για την κλίμακα των χιλιάδων και των εκατομμυρίων, χωρίς να έχω πάρει χαμπάρι ότι υπάρχει δεύτερη σελίδα. Ψάχνω στο Γκουγκλ και πέφτω πάνω στην απάντηση που είχε ήδη δώσει ο Ζάζουλας στη δεύτερη σελίδα. Δεν εντυπωσιάστηκα. Νωρίτερα βρήκα το μοδιακοί της SBE πάνω στο δίλεπτο.

Ήρθε η στιγμή να αναφέρουμε αυτό που λένε ότι, αντί για _δισεκατομμύριο_, θα έπρεπε κι εμείς να λέμε _χιλιεκατομμύριο_;


----------



## danae (Oct 14, 2009)

Και στα Ισπανικά χίλια εκατομμύρια είναι το δισεκατομμύριο και billón είναι το τρισεκατομμύριο.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ήρθε η στιγμή να αναφέρουμε αυτό που λένε ότι, αντί για _δισεκατομμύριο_, θα έπρεπε κι εμείς να λέμε _χιλιεκατομμύριο_;


Ναι, το αναφέρει το ΛΝΕΓ (όπως επίσης αναφέρει ότι το _δισεκατομμύριο_ εμφανίζεται το 1871 και το _τρισεκατομμύριο_ το 1883). Αλλά, όσο δίκιο και να είχε ο Ζηκίδης, δεν υπάρχει κάποια πρόταση για το _τρισεκατομμύριο_. Πώς θα το πούμε, λοιπόν, εναρμονιζόμενοι με αυτήν τη λογική — _εκατομμυριοεκατομμύριο_; Ή μήπως, επειδή στην αργκό το _εκατομμύριο_ συγκόπτεται σε «μύριο», _μυριεκατομμύριο_; Αλλά τότε δεν θα επαναστατήσουν πάλι οι ετυμολόγοι, δεδομένου ότι _μύριοι_ = 10.000; Και το _τετράκις εκατομμύριο_ πώς θα το πούμε — «χιλιεκατομμυριάκις εκατομμύριο»; Ανυπέρβλητα τα πρακτικά προβλήματα, επομένως το _χιλιεκατομμύριο_ δεν έχει κανένα μέλλον. Να σημειώσω πάντως ότι το ΛΚΝ δεν λημματογραφεί το _δισεκατομμύριο_ (!) — αλλά αναφέρει το _billion_ στην ετυμολόγηση της λέξης _τρισεκατομμύριο_!


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2009)

Δεν θα υποστήριζα την πρόταση για το _χιλιεκατομμύριο_, δεν μπορείς να την υποστηρίξεις όταν έχεις υπόψη σου την ιστορία με τα illions. Θα είχε ωστόσο πλάκα σαν μετάφραση τού one thousand million, για να μπερδέψεις κόσμο. Περισσότερη πλάκα από το τυπογραφικό του ΛΚΝ:
*δισεκατατομμύριο*


----------



## tuna (Oct 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τελικά στην ηλικία τού σύμπαντος ή στην ηλικία τής Γης αναφέρονται τα 30 δις έτη;



ε...χμμ... στην ηλικία της Γης - η οποία να υποθέσω με το πάμφτωχο επιστημονικό μυαλό μου ότι 'γεννήθηκε' πολύ, πολύ, πολύ καιρό μετά το Big Bang;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 15, 2009)

Αν αναφερόταν στη χρονολόγηση της Μεγάλης Έκρηξης, μπορεί να είχε μεσολαβήσει το (όχι και τόσο σπάνιο) λάθος το _thirteen_ να γίνεται _thirty_. Αλλά για την ηλικία τής Γης, και εφόσον διασφαλίσεις ότι αυτό το νούμερο αναφέρεται όντως στο πρωτότυπο κείμενο στη γερμανική, βάλε μια ΣτΜ όπου να σημειώνεις τι ισχύει με τα σημερινά επιστημονικά δεδομένα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2009)

Μια παρατήρηση σχετικά με το ερώτημα της tuna:
Στο λήμμα της Wikipedia, στο κεφάλαιο για την εξέλιξη των μεθόδων για τον προσδιορισμό της ηλικίας της Γης, αναφέρονται τα εξής (με κόκκινο οι επισημάνσεις μου σχετικά με το ζήτημα, με ραφ τα αναμενόμενα συντεχνιακά ευτράπελα):
Holmes's persistence finally began to pay off in 1921, when the speakers at the yearly meeting of the British Association for the Advancement of Science came to a rough consensus that Earth was a few billion years old, and that radiometric dating was credible. Holmes published _The Age of the Earth, an Introduction to Geological Ideas_ in 1927 in which he presented *a range of 1.6 to 3.0 billion years*. No great push to embrace radiometric dating followed, however, and the die-hards in the geological community stubbornly resisted. They had never cared for attempts by physicists to intrude in their domain, and had successfully ignored them so far. () The growing weight of evidence finally tilted the balance in 1931, when the National Research Council of the US National Academy of Sciences finally decided to resolve the question of the age of Earth by appointing a committee to investigate. 

Today's accepted age of Earth of 4.55 billion years was determined by C.C. Patterson using uranium-lead isotope dating (specifically lead-lead dating) on several meteorites including the Canyon Diablo meteorite and *published in 1956.*[30]

Σύμφωνα με αυτά, τη δεκαετία του '50 πιστευόταν ότι η Γη δημιουργήθηκε στο διάστημα από 1,6 έως 3 δισεκατομμύρια χρόνια πριν. (Η χρονολόγηση του Πάτερσον για τα 4,55 δισεκατομμύρια χρόνια δημοσιεύτηκε το 1956, οπότε, κρίνοντας από πάμπολλα άλλα αντίστοιχα παραδείγματα, μέχρι να γίνει αποδεκτή από την επιστημονική κοινότητα της εποχής, μάλλον θα πέρασε όλη η δεκαετία του '50.) 

Οπότε υποψιάζομαι ότι ο συγγραφέας είχε γράψει 3.0 (ή μάλλον 3,0 αφού είναι/ήταν Γερμανός) και ο μεταφραστής από απροσεξία έγραψε 30 (δισεκατομμύρια χρόνια). 

Άρα, όπως λέει ο Ζαζ: 



Zazula said:


> [...]Αλλά για την ηλικία τής Γης, και εφόσον διασφαλίσεις ότι αυτό το νούμερο αναφέρεται όντως στο πρωτότυπο κείμενο στη γερμανική, βάλε μια ΣτΜ όπου να σημειώνεις τι ισχύει με τα σημερινά επιστημονικά δεδομένα.


 Μέχρι να βρουν κανέναν άλλο, παλαιότερο μετεωρίτη ή άλλη μέθοδο χρονολόγησης, και οι μεταφραστές του μέλλοντος να ψάχνονται κι αυτοί όπως εμείς τώρα...


----------



## tuna (Oct 16, 2009)

Zazula και daeman, ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Το δοκίμιο (ψυχολογίας) που μεταφράζω αναφέρεται στο Αρχέτυπο της Γης και, προς χάριν όλης αυτής της συζήτησης, σας παραθέτω εδώ το σχετικό απόσπασμα:


*Εάν, πριν από εκατόν πενήντα χρόνια, η Ελλάδα αντιπροσώπευε σχεδόν την απαρχή και οι Πέρσες ήδη τη βάρβαρη παραμεθόριο της ιστορίας, ενώ η Βίβλος θεωρείτο η πιο αρχέγονη ματιά στην πρώτη αποκάλυψη της ανθρωπότητας, έκτοτε, η ιστορία του ανθρώπου έχει προωθηθεί προς τα πίσω, όχι μόνο χιλιάδες, αλλά εκατοντάδες, ακόμη κι εκατομμύρια χιλιάδες χρόνια. Η γη, η οποία σύμφωνα με την Ιουδαϊκή χρονολόγηση, δημιουργήθηκε από το Θεό πριν από πέντε χιλιάδες χρόνια, υπολογίζουμε σήμερα ότι υπάρχει εδώ και τριάντα χιλιάδες εκατομμύρια χρόνια. Η προϊστορία του ανθρώπου φθάνει ένα εκατομμύριο χρόνια πίσω, ενώ αυτή των ζωντανών όντων, με τα οποία συνδεόμαστε όλοι μέσω της ιστορίας και της εξέλιξης των ειδών, ανιχνεύεται περίπου είκοσι χιλιάδες εκατομμύρια χρόνια στο παρελθόν. Συνεπώς, εμείς είμαστε άρρηκτα και απεριόριστα δεμένοι με αυτή τη γη, μ’ ένα τρόπο που ακόμη και σήμερα δεν μπορούμε να διανοηθούμε. Η ιστορία και η αρχαιολογία, η ανθρωπολογία και η εθνολογία, η βιολογία και η ζωολογία, και πριν από αυτές, η χημεία και η φυσική - όλες αυτές οι επιστήμες διηγούνται την ιστορία της γης, όλα αυτά είμαστε «εμείς οι ίδιοι» - η γη είναι η ρίζα από την οποία ξεπηδήσαμε.
*


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2009)

Ωχ, αμάν, the primordial soup thickens, να χαμηλώσουμε τη φωτιά μην καπνιστεί το τσουκάλι!

Δεν προλαβαίνω τώρα να το ψάξω, αλλά σε μια βιαστική ανάγνωση του λήμματος της Wiki για την ιστορία της Γης διαπιστώνω ότι για την εμφάνιση της ζωής τα πράγματα είναι μπερδεμένα, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση. Όσο για την εμφάνιση του ανθρώπου, ακόμη χειρότερα, γιατί εκεί μπλέκουμε και με παλαιοντολογία και (παλαιο)ανθρωπολογία. Και ποιoν απ' όλους τους _homo_ εννοεί ο συγγραφέας; Τον _Homo sapiens;_
Αν συνυπολογίσουμε και την ιστορική διάσταση (τι πιστευόταν στη δεκαετία του '50) και την... τυπογραφική παράμετρο (κρίνοντας από τους αριθμούς για την εμφάνιση της ζωής και του ανθρώπου στο απόσπασμα που παραθέτεις, υποψιάζομαι κι άλλα typos ή αβλεψίες του πρώτου μεταφραστή)... βράσε primordial soup με ρύζι! 
Οι δημιουργιστές, από την άλλη, δεν έχουν τέτοια προβλήματα ;):


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 16, 2009)

tuna said:


> Το δοκίμιο (ψυχολογίας) που μεταφράζω αναφέρεται στο Αρχέτυπο της Γης και, προς χάριν όλης αυτής της συζήτησης, σας παραθέτω εδώ το σχετικό απόσπασμα:
> *... Η προϊστορία του ανθρώπου φθάνει ένα εκατομμύριο χρόνια πίσω ...
> *



Να επισημάνουμε ότι αυτή η χρονολόγηση είναι μάλλον ανακριβής: ακόμη και αν υποτεθεί ότι με τον όρο "προϊστορία του ανθρώπου" εννοείται η προϊστορία αποκλειστικά του γένους _Homo_, πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε τουλάχιστον 2,5 εκατ. χρόνια (τα αρχαιότερα απολιθώματα του _Homo habilis_ έχουν αυτή την ηλικία, ενώ του _Homo ergaster_, δηλ. των πρώιμων μορφών _Homo erectus_ που εμφανίστηκαν στην Αφρική, χρονολογούνται στα - 2,2 εκατ. χρόνια). Βλ., σχετικά, http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homo_(genus).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

Σαν να μην φτάνανε τα μπερδέματα με την κλίμακα των χιλιάδων και την αντίστοιχη των εκατομμυρίων (ή τη βραχεία και τη μακρά κλίμακα, αν προτιμάτε), έχουμε και τα *κρορ* και *λακ* (ή *λαχ*). Γνωρίζετε εάν έχουμε ελληνικές λέξεις για αυτά; Το βικιάρθρο για το *crore* δεν αναφέρει κάτι για την ελληνική γλώσσα, όμως το αντίστοιχο για το (πολύ πιο διαδεδομένο) *lakh* (ή *lac*) δίνει τη λέξη *λάκκα* στα ελληνικά.

Τα ευρήματα για τον όρο αναζήτησης λάκκα ρουπίες δίνει σελίδες που εμένα μου μυρίζουν αυτόματη μετάφραση, ενώ μου κάνει εντύπωση αφενός μεν η ακλισία τής λέξης, αφετέρου το διπλό σύμφωνο (που δίνει η βίκι). Αυτό το _λάκκα_ (που είναι η παλιότερη γραφή τής λ. _λάκα_) μου φαίνεται για προϊόν σύγχυσης στη βίκι, η οποία κατόπιν επεκτάθηκε και στα λογισμικά μηχανικής μετάφρασης. Ωστόσο υπάρχει και ελλην. λ. _λάκκα_, μέλος άλλης ετυμολογικής οικογένειας (και δη της λ. _λάκκος_), οπότε δεν χτυπάνε λάθος και οι ορθογράφοι. Αλλά μάλλον το λάθος το εντοπίζουν όσοι το ψάχνουν λίγο παραπάνω.

Δημοσιογραφικά ευρήματα για το *λαχ* βρίσκουμε στην εφημερίδα _Τα Νέα_:

Γυναίκες, υπερήφανες, πόρνες (13/09/2008): Ακούσαμε πως υπήρξε γι' αυτήν προσφορά 5 λαχ (12.500 δολάρια).
Αυτοκίνητο με 1.700 ευρώ! (09/01/2008): 100.000 ρουπίες ή 1 λαχ, εξ ου και η ονομασία του «το αυτοκίνητο του ενός λαχ».
Τέλος, και για να έχουμε μια ιδέα και για το γένος των δύο αυτών λέξεων, αντιγράφω το λήμμα *ρουπία* από τη _Μεγάλη Αμερικανική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια_:
*ρουπία*. Νομισματική μονάς τής Ινδίας, διαιρούμενη εις 16 άννα. Μία *λακ* ρουπιών αντιπροσωπεύει 100.000 και μία *κρορ* 10.000.000 ρουπίας. Η ονομασία αύτη προέρχεται εκ της σανσκριτικής _rupya_, σημαινούσης _άργυρος_.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2011)

Τρία (όλα κι όλα) ευρήματα για *δεκακισμύρια*, ούτε ένα για χιλιακισμύρια...


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2011)

Γιατί πρέπει να έχουμε λέξεις ή να μεταγράφουμε τα _crore_ και _lakh_; Στρογγυλά νούμερα είναι. Δεν αρκεί να τα κάνουμε εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες και δεκάδες εκατομμύρια; (Για να συνεννοούμαστε κιόλας.)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

Δεν είπα ν' αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε με κρορ και λαχ: φυσικά και θα κρατήσουμε το δικό μας σύστημα. Αλλά με την ευκαιρία τα μαθαίνουμε — και προβλέπω πως θα τα ακούμε συχνότερα. :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2012)

Σχετικοάσχετα στοιχεία από άλλες συζητήσεις μας, που αγγίζουν και θέματα πολύ μεγάλων αριθμών: 

Γράφει η SBE: «Γενικά όταν τα ποσά ανεβαίνουν ο κοινός νους δεν τα καταλαβαίνει» (βλ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12202-Χα-χα-χα-χα-Στον-κύβο&p=161022&viewfull=1#post161022 κ.ε). Στο λινκαριζόμενο άρθρο βλέπουμε ότι ο Philip Hensher, αν και —καταπώς φαίνεται— Βρετανός, θεωρεί —κόντρα στη βρετανική λογική— ότι *one billion = a thousand million*, οπότε ένα εκατομμύριο δευτερόλεπτα είναι περίπου 11,5 μέρες ενώ ένα δισεκατομμύριο δευτερόλεπτα είναι κάτι λιγότερο από 32 χρόνια. *Τη σχετική επιβεβαίωση μας τη δίνει πλέον και η Oxford: http://oxforddictionaries.com/words/how-many-is-a-billion.*
Σχετικά με τη δυνατότητα αντίληψης των πολύ μεγάλων αριθμών (εκφρασμένων και σε δυνάμεις τού 10), γράφει ο Hellegennes εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ι-για-τα-αίτια&p=134242&viewfull=1#post134242.
Τέλος, τα zazillions κττ έχουν βρει στέγη στο http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11522-gazillion-(pl-gazillions).


----------



## mitsof (Oct 22, 2012)

Το thirty thousand millions είναι ένας από τους κλασσικούς τρόπους που σχηματίζονται τα αριθμητικά κατά το αγγλικό σύστημα.Ανάλογα fifteen hundred =1500.Στα αγγλικά υπάρχει και η λέξη gazillion που δηλώνει ένα απροσδιόριστο,υπερβολικά μεγάλο αριθμό.

Στα ρώσικα το δισεκατομμύριο είναι миллиард (μιλιάρντ)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2012)

mitsof said:


> Στα αγγλικά υπάρχει και η λέξη gazillion που δηλώνει ένα απροσδιόριστο,υπερβολικά μεγάλο αριθμό.


Δες το 3ο bullet στο ακριβώς αποπάνω ποστ, όπου (στο λινκ που δίνω, δηλαδή) θα βρεις και περισσότερες πληροφορίες. :)
.
.


mitsof said:


> Στα ρώσικα το δισεκατομμύριο είναι миллиард (μιλιάρντ)


Δεν διαφωνεί κανείς — άλλωστε το γράψαμε εξαρχής:


Zazula said:


> Και υπάρχει και το milliard, του οποίου το αντίστοιχο αλλού δηλώνει το δισεκατομμύριο και το αντίστοιχο του billion το τρισεκατομμύριο (Γαλλία, Γερμανία κ.α.), ενώ αλλού πάλι είναι μεν το δισεκατομμύριο αλλά δεν υπάρχει billion και πάμε κατευθείαν στο αντίστοιχο του trillion για το τρισεκατομμύριο (Ρωσία, Τουρκία κ.α.)!


Απλώς υπάρχει ο λάκκος ότι στα ρωσικά μετά το миллиард πάμε κατευθείαν στο триллион.


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2013)

Σαραντάκος said:


> Μια και είπα για το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη, να σας βάλω ένα μαθηματικό πρόβλημα: Πόσο κάνει 999.000 + 1; Προφανώς 999.001, έτσι; Κι όμως το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη, όπως μου επισήμανε προχτές ένας φίλος λέει (τουλάχιστον στην τρίτη έκδοση), στο λήμμα *εκατομμύριο* δίνει τον εξής ορισμό: «εννιακόσιες ενενήντα εννέα χιλιάδες συν ένα, ο αριθμός 1.000.000». Εντάξει, απλή απροσεξία είναι, ας το διορθώσουν (αν δεν το έχουν ήδη διορθώσει στην τέταρτη έκδοση, που δεν την έχω, επειδή δεν μπορώ να σκάω κάθε τόσο κι ένα ογδοντάευρο).


Μεζεδάκια 29/6/2013

Όχι, δεν το έχουν διορθώσει. Το ίδιο λέει και η έκδοση του 2012. Και δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω γιατί διάλεξαν αυτόν τον ορισμό, ο οποίος, γραμμένος σωστά, θα ήταν: «εννιακόσιες ενενήντα εννέα χιλιάδες εννιακόσια ενενήντα εννέα συν ένα»!

Ο ορισμός του ΛΚΝ απαιτεί απλώς να ξέρετε να διαβάζετε αριθμούς (αγνοήστε την ταυτολογία):
*εκατομμύριο* που δηλώνει ένα σύνολο από ένα εκατομμύριο (1.000.000) μονάδες.
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=εκατομμύριο&sin=all

Κοιτάζω και ένα αγγλικό λεξικό, π.χ. το ODE. Το πιάνει από τρεις μεριές:
the number equivalent to the product of a thousand and a thousand; 1,000,000 or 10[SUP]6[/SUP].
Στο Wordnet:
the number that is represented as a one followed by 6 zeros.

Στα ελληνικά λεξικά θα μου άρεσε να βλέπω και το «εκατό μυριάδες (100 x 10.000)» στον ορισμό, όχι μόνο στην ετυμολογία.


----------



## sarant (Jun 29, 2013)

Το ερώτημα είναι μήπως ο ορισμός του ΛΚΝ είναι ταυτολογικός, ας πούμε. Συμφωνώ για τις εκατό μυριάδες.


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2013)

...
Ε, ναι, δεν μπορείς να εξηγείς μια λέξη χρησιμοποιώντας την ίδια, είναι κυκλική η αναφορά και δεν βγάζει τίποτα.

Εκτός από το ετυμολογικό και ερμηνευτικό *εκατό μυριάδες*, τις _*χίλιες χιλιάδες*_ θα έβαζα πρώτες στον ορισμό, ένα σκαλί παρακάτω στις τάξεις μεγέθους. Όπως στο ODE αλλά πιο απλά, όπως το λέμε στα παιδιά, με το γινόμενο όχι μαθηματικά εκφρασμένο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 29, 2013)

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα το "ένα ακολουθούμενο από έξι μηδενικά" ή κάτι ανάλογο, γιατί αν αρχίσεις να λες για μυριάδες, χιλιάδες, κτλ, λογικά θα πρέπει να τα εξηγήσεις κι αυτά. Φυσικά το λεξικό θα έχει τα αντίστοιχα λήμματα αλλά για τον αναγνώστη είναι σημαντικό να έχει έναν ορισμό που θα τον οδηγήσει σε όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα παρακλάδια για να κατανοήσει το νόημα.

Ο ορισμός του Μπαμπινιώτη είναι αψυχολόγητος. Πώς και δεν έγραψαν "η τετραγωνική ρίζα του 10^12"...


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2013)

Για να μην είμαστε άδικοι στο ΛΝΕΓ, το (κύριο) λήμμα είναι:

*εκατομμύριο* (το) [1805] {εκατομμυρίου -ων} 1. εννιακόσιες ενενήντα εννέα χιλιάδες συν ένα (sic), ο αριθμός 1.000.000 2. (ως επίθ. *ένα εκατομμύριο*) αυτοί που ανέρχονται ποσοτικά στον αριθμό 1.000.000: _ένα ~ πρόσφυγες / ευρώ / αντίτυπα_· ΦΡ. *εκατομμύρια / ένα εκατομμύριο φορές* αμέτρητες φορές: _ένα εκατομμύριο φορές του το 'χω πει κι αυτός τίποτα!_ ΣΥΝ. άπειρες φορές, εκατό φορές 3. ποσότητα χιλίων χιλιάδων: _δύο / τρία ~ | εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι λιμοκτονούν_ 4. (συνήθ. στον πληθ.) ποσό χιλίων χιλιάδων οικονομικών μονάδων (λ.χ. ευρώ): _κερδίζει / βγάζει / κοστίζει εκατομμύρια | ζημιά εκατομμυρίων | «τα ~ των ονείρων σας!»_ (διαφήμ.).

Βλέπουμε δηλαδή ότι και ο αριθμός υπάρχει από τον πρώτο ορισμό, και οι «χίλιες χιλιάδες» πιο κάτω, και η χρονιά που μας έδωσε ο Κοραής τη λέξη στην αρχή (1805). Στο _δισεκατομμύριο_ ο ορισμός περιορίζεται στο «το ποσό των χιλίων εκατομμυρίων, ο αριθμός 1.000.000.000».


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ θα προτιμούσα το "ένα ακολουθούμενο από έξι μηδενικά"...


Σε ποια βάση; ;) Ο ορισμός πάντως που χρησιμοποιεί το αμέσως προηγούμενο γνωστό είναι εύλογος· ξεκινάς από το ένα, φτάνεις μέχρι το δέκα προσθέτοντας από ένα στον κάθε νέο αριθμό, και μετά πας απ' το δέκα στο εκατό, μετά στο χίλια και μετά στο χίλιες-φορές-χίλια. Elementary. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 29, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Σε ποια βάση; ;) Ο ορισμός πάντως που χρησιμοποιεί το αμέσως προηγούμενο γνωστό είναι εύλογος· ξεκινάς από το ένα, φτάνεις μέχρι το δέκα προσθέτοντας από ένα στον κάθε νέο αριθμό, και μετά πας απ' το δέκα στο εκατό, μετά στο χίλια και μετά στο χίλιες-φορές-χίλια. Elementary. :)



Αυτό για εσένα που ήδη ξέρεις ελληνικά και δεν θα άνοιγες λεξικό για να μάθεις τι είναι το εκατομμύριο. Αυτός που θα το χρειαστεί είναι πιθανό να πρέπει να κοιτάξει άλλα δέκα λήμματα για να καταλάβει. Πιθανόν να χρειαστεί να κοιτάξει το "εννιακόσιες" το "χίλιες", το "μυριάδες", κτλ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2013)

Αυτός που δεν ξέρει ελληνικά ανοίγει ένα δίγλωσσο λεξικό, που έχει σίγουρα μια τόσο βασική λέξη. ;) Άλλωστε όλοι οι λεξικογράφοι συμφωνούν στο ότι οι δυσκολότεροι ορισμοί αφορούν τις πολύ απλές λέξεις, εκείνες που κανείς φυσικός ομιλητής δεν αναζητά υπό ΚΣ στο λεξικό, αλλά που αναγκαστικά δεν μπορούν και να λείπουν. Και φαντάσου τι ισχύει με βαθμούς ιεραρχίας, όπου η λεξικογραφική πρακτική είναι αναγκαστικά «Υ καλείται ο βαθμός στο Σώμα ΑΒΓ που έπεται του βαθμού Χ και προηγείται του βαθμού Ζ»· εκεί οι ξένοι μόνο με δίγλωσσο μπορούν να καταλάβουν και οι φυσικοί ομιλητές, αν δεν γνωρίζουν τα περί Σώματος ΑΒΓ (ή το ποιος είναι ο ισότιμος βαθμός σε Σώμα που γνωρίζουν), δεν έχουν καμία τύχη — απλώς το αποδέχονται. Αλλά, επιμένω: Εσύ να μην τσινίσεις για το ότι ορισμός με αριθμητικά ψηφία δεν μπορεί να νοηθεί χωρίς ρητή αναφορά και στη βάση του συστήματος; Α-και-πίστευτο!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 29, 2013)

Οκέι, δες λοιπόν αυτό: το ΛΚΝ μάς λέει ότι το _δισεκατομμύριο_* είναι χίλια εκατομμύρια. Αν κάποιος όμως είναι από χώρα της αλλοδαπής που χρησιμοποιούν long scale, τότε αυτός ο ορισμός είναι λάθος· ο άνθρωπος θα καταλάβει άλλο πράγμα. Ιδανικά θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει ένα σκέτο νούμερο, με λέξεις το ορθότερο είναι να πεις "το ένα/η μονάδα ακολουθούμενη από Χ μηδενικά".:)


* για την ακρίβεια έχει τυπογραφικό, μπορείτε να το βρείτε μόνο στο δισεκατατομμύριο

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=δισεκα%&dq=


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2013)

Τα μπέρδεψες. Στο ΛΝΕΓ γράφει τα «χίλια εκατομμύρια». Στο ΛΚΝ, με το ορθογραφικό λάθος, δίνει μόνο τον αριθμό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 29, 2013)

Όχι, δίνει και τον ορισμό "χίλια εκατομμύρια" στο τέλος (έννοια 2).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Οκέι, δες λοιπόν αυτό: το ΛΚΝ μάς λέει ότι το _δισεκατομμύριο_* είναι χίλια εκατομμύρια. Αν κάποιος όμως είναι από χώρα της αλλοδαπής που χρησιμοποιούν long scale, τότε αυτός ο ορισμός είναι λάθος· ο άνθρωπος θα καταλάβει άλλο πράγμα.


Τώρα εσύ κάνεις λάθος. Το δισεκατομμύριο στα ελληνικά ΕΙΝΑΙ χίλια εκατομμύρια, απ' όποια χώρα κι αν προέρχεται αυτός που το βλέπει κάπου γραμμένο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2013)

Ναι, συγγνώμη, το πρόβλημα αυτό θα το αντιμετωπίσει στο τρισεκατομμύριο, όπου αν ξέρει billion = δισεκατομμύριο θα έχει πρόβλημα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2013)

Γι' αυτό και στο λεξικό είναι καλύτερα το τρισεκατομμύριο να οριστεί ως «ένα εκατομμύριο εκατομμύρια», οπότε και πάλι ο ορισμός είναι ανεξάρτητος από την αντίληψη του αναγνώστη περί δισεκατομμυρίου.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 7, 2015)

*Μυριολόι για μια κακομύρια μετάφραση...*

... ή πώς μπορεί να την πατήσει ένας μεταφραστής που αγνοεί τις διαφορές μεταξύ χωρών που ακολουθούν την κλίμακα χιλιάδων και χωρών που ακολουθούν την κλίμακα εκατομμυρίων. Διαβάζω βιβλίο χημείας στα αγγλικά, το οποίο προέρχεται από γερμανικό πρωτότυπο και προορίζεται για χρήση στις ΗΠΑ (κυρίως — όπου και η μακράν μεγαλύτερη κίνηση του εν λόγω εντύπου παγκοσμίως) και το ΗΒ (δευτερευόντως). Το κοινό στο οποίο απευθύνεται το βιβλίο είναι έφηβοι, επομένως δεν υπάρχει χώρος για αμφισημίες. Δύο (καλοί) μεταφραστές και ένας επιμελητής, όλοι τους με μητρική γλώσσα την αμερικανική εκδοχή της αγγλικής και με επαρκέστατο επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο — κι όμως πέφτουν μεγαλοπρεπέστατα στην παγίδα:

One cubic centimeter (cm[SUP]3[/SUP]) of a gas contains *269 trillion *molecules whirring around in it. That's the number *269 followed by 18 zeros*!

Όμως το 10[SUP]18[/SUP] είναι Trillion στα _γερμανικά_, όχι στα (σύγχρονα) αγγλικά — στα _αγγλικά _είναι quintillion! Κι έτσι ο έφηβος Αμερικανός αναγνώστης δεν γνωρίζει αν το λάθος βρίσκεται στο trillion (=10[SUP]12[/SUP]) ή στο 10[SUP]18[/SUP] (=quintillion). Κι αν το εν λόγω αγγλικό κείμενο μεταφραστεί από μεταφραστή τρίτης γλώσσας (για να βγει, λογουχάρη, στα ελληνικά), μπορεί το λάθος αυτό εύκολα να διαιωνιστεί — κι ο μόνος τρόπος για να αποφευχθεί αυτό είναι με το να διαθέτει ο μεταφραστής και εξωγλωσσική γνώση ώστε να μπορεί να εντοπίζει τυχόν ασυνέπειες σε πραγματολογικά στοιχεία του κειμένου.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2015)

Zazula said:


> ...κι ο μόνος τρόπος για να αποφευχθεί αυτό είναι με το να διαθέτει ο μεταφραστής και εξωγλωσσική γνώση ώστε να μπορεί να εντοπίζει τυχόν ασυνέπειες σε πραγματολογικά στοιχεία του κειμένου.


Ακριβώς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2016)

Χρειάστηκε να γράψω ένα σημείωμα που να εξηγώ τη διαφορά και τον τρόπο του γλωσσικού σχηματισμού των μεγάλων ελληνικών αριθμών, το οποίο φέρνω ατόφιο εδώ για κάθε διόρθωση και χρήση. Πιο πριν, όμως, ίσως αξίζει μια βόλτα σε *αυτή την ιστοσελίδα* που έχει ασχοληθεί με το λεκτικό μέρος των απιστευτοτεραστιομεγαλογιγάντιων αριθμών.

Το κειμενάκι μου (αφορμή ήταν το ένα τετράκις εκατομμύριο):

Το τετράκις εκατομμύριο είναι άλλος ένας από τους αριθμούς που το όνομά τους στα αγγλικά σημαίνει διαφορετικό αριθμό από ό,τι στα γαλλικά, γερμανικά, ισπανικά (και άλλες γλώσσες της κεντρικής Ευρώπης). Αναφέραμε ήδη στην εισαγωγή για τις γλωσσικές διαφορές της μικρής και της μεγάλης κλίμακας. Εδώ, για παράδειγμα, ενώ αυτός ο αριθμός ονομάζεται quadrillion στα αγγλικά και στις αραβικές χώρες, στα γαλλικά, γερμανικά κ.λπ. ονομάζεται billiard(e) ή κάτι παρόμοιο. Οι λέξεις για τις ονομασίες των μεγάλων αριθμών σε αυτές τις γλώσσες προέρχονται από τις ονομασίες των αριθμών στα λατινικά. Στις γλώσσες αυτές, η λέξη quadrillion αντιστοιχεί στον πολύ μεγαλύτερο αριθμό 10[SUP]24[/SUP], που ονομάζεται στις γλώσσες της μικρής κλίμακας septillion και στα ελληνικά επτάκις εκατομμύρια.

Με την ευκαιρία, ας αναφέρουμε και πάλι ότι στα ελληνικά έχουμε δημιουργήσει (από τον 19ο αιώνα) έναν δικό μας, ιδιαίτερο τρόπο να σχηματίζουμε τις ονομασίες για αυτούς τους μεγάλους αριθμούς, αρχίζοντας από τον αριθμό που είναι ίσος με το γινόμενο 100 x 10.000 (εκατό φορές μύρια, δηλαδή ένα εκατομμύριο). Στη συνέχεια, δημιουργούμε στα ελληνικά μια νέα λέξη κάθε φορά που ο αριθμός μεγαλώνει κατά χίλιες φορές —για να μη γίνονται όμως λεκτικές παρεξηγήσεις χρησιμοποιούμε χαρακτηρισμό με επιρρήματα: ο δεύτερος τέτοιος μεγάλος αριθμός είναι το δις εκατομμύριο (που το γράφουμε μονολεκτικά, δισεκατομμύριο), ο τρίτος είναι το τρις εκατομμύριο (χίλια επί χίλια εκατομμύρια) που επίσης το γράφουμε μονολεκτικά, τρισεκατομμύριο και, στη συνέχεια, το επίρρημα γράφεται ξεχωριστά — όπως εδώ, στο τετράκις εκατομμύριο. Με αυτόν τον εφευρετικό τρόπο είναι εύκολο να σχηματίζουμε τις λέξεις ακόμα και για πραγματικά πολύ μεγάλους αριθμούς που μπορεί να σκεφτεί κανείς (πράγμα δύσκολο για όσους χρησιμοποιούν τις άλλες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες που πρέπει να ανατρέξουν στα λατινικά τους ή σε κάποιο λεξικό). Αρκεί να θυμόμαστε ότι πρέπει να διαμορφώσουμε τον εκθέτη ώστε να είναι ακέραιο πολλαπλάσιο του τρία, να αφαιρέσουμε τρία από τον εκθέτη και να διαιρέσουμε το υπόλοιπο δια τρία.


----------

